# Apple Seeds oh no?



## hihihishite (Jan 12, 2010)

So apples seeds are known to contain *hydrogen cyanide* and is considered toxic to small animals.

However hedgehogs are known snake killers and have resistance to poisons. They also eat insects such as millipedes that contain toxins.

"... a person who tried to poison a hedgehog with *opium, hydrocyanic acid, arsenic or mercury bichloride* usually failed in his attempts because of the great resisting power of this animal."

"... the hedgehog will withstand a dose of *potassium cyanide* six times as great as that necessary to kill a cat in a few minutes..."

"... the hedghog was found to resist the injection of *powdered cantharides* in a quantity seven times as great as that which infallibly kills a god and greater also than the lethal dose for a man"

"... a much larger dose of *alcohol *must be used in order to intoxicate a hedgehog than is required to obtain the same effect in the rabbit or even in the dog."

So I'm wondering if apples seeds aren't actually dangerous to hedgehogs. I mean I'm not suggesting anyone should go try it out or anything, but it's just a speculation.

Though perhaps domesticated hedgehogs have lost this immunity, or perhaps it is a resistance that is built up over a lifetime of eating such toxic creatures.

Any thoughts?

Excerpts from "Immunity In Infective Diseases" by Elie Metchnikoff


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

My only thoughts on it is that to me it doesn't matter either way because I'll never take the chance with my hedgie


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Seeds are a chocking hazards


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Seeds of any kind aren't good for hedgehogs anyway, even if they could resist poisons, so taking the chance of a choking hazard would be dangerous, I beleive.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Larry is right, seeds are choking hazards and hedgies are not rodents, they have no desire to go gnawing up seeds. I highly doubt a hedgehog would waste his time with apple seeds.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

I think the OPs question more pertains to the toxicity of apple seeds (or say another 'toxic' food), not the choking hazard. That said, the choking hazard is a clear hazard. It does raise an interesting conversation starter though on hedgies immunity to toxins compared to other animals.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

This seems like a very odd first post from this person. I am gonna lock this.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

It's not locked.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't understand why you feel the need to lock the post? The OP is not suggesting to feed apple seeds but starting a conversation on regular toxicity & how hedgehogs handle toxicity. If you are reading something that I am not, please let me know.


----------



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

I have to agree, that the the post was probably just trying to start a conversation about what is now toxic to hedgehogs and some questions about their immune system.
I, myself am very curious about that.
I don't see why you should lock this, although I do think if the main reason of this post was our hedgies immunity to some toxic things, then she should create a new post about it, cause reading the "apple seeds oh no!" made me think this is about feeding apple seed to ur hedgies, which is dangerous and some one might get the wrong idea.
so I would just start a new post about there abitity to eat for example a poisenous snake and it will not have an effect on them.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

It is an odd first post, and with a name like the OP has chosen it does look fishy to me.

That being said, I think the topic should be locked, and another discussion started perhaps by one of our team of hedgie breeders and feeders where we can discuss any and all things which are toxic to our little ones, or just apples and their seeds.

~Kat


----------



## hihihishite (Jan 12, 2010)

It's my first post here because it took 5 days for my account to be activated. I did think maybe my name got caught in the spam filter so I made another one with no success. 

I really needed answers to some questions about supplies to buy. I got fed up waiting and made an account on chins&hedgies and posted a few questions there. All my other questions I was able to find in old posts instead of making new redundant ones. 

There's nothing wrong with my name. If you google it you'll see I post reviews on all sorts of products, non of which are derogatory. I am also on the sugar glider forums. Though I do admit, I tend to bring up controversial topics. We all know we're suppose to do X Y Z to take care of our animals, but I like to discuss new interesting things that could benefit or keep our animals safer.

Like I said, I'm not suggesting anyone should feed apple seeds to their hedgehogs; whether it be for choking or toxic reasons. I'm just discussing the hedgehog's amazing resistance to toxins and would like to know what everyone else thinks. 

One benefit of this topic would be that if we did know that apple seeds aren't toxic to hedgehogs, we would then know not to freak out if our hedgehog accidentally ate one.


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

I agree. It is a very odd first post and looks like spam to me.


*edit.. Looks like the OP is posting elsewhere.


----------



## hihihishite (Jan 12, 2010)

I honestly don't see how this topic could be misconstrued as spam. Where's the bad grammar, the all capitalized lettering, and the string of profanities? I had no idea citing sources was considered spam.

Regarding the number of posts I have, just because I'm new doesn't mean I'm a spamming noob nor does it mean what I have to say is sub-par. I suppose the title was a little vague and could be misunderstood, but I was going for a newspaper-esque headliner. I apologize if anyone was confused. Though I've seen much worse from others with titles such as... "I have a question...." or "OMG PLZ HALP!" ...how nondescript.

I've been on various forums over the years and I find that people tend to only make posts on topics where they can blindly agree with or flame others. I ask people to think for themselves and I often feel like I am being thrown under the bus for being a dissenter.

We have much to learn about our darling animals so everyone should keep an open mind to new discussions.

Never accept, always question.


----------

